# Umbilical Hernia



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

It appears one of my 6 day old boys has an umbilical hernia. He had a tiny bump there two days ago but I noticed today its bigger. Its firm to the touch. I can take pics in about an hour. Is this something that will go away on its own or does it require vet care?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have no idea, but Moonkissed might be able to help you. I would PM her. Hope it's no big deal.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Heres pics of the "hernia"


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd PM moonkissed for sure, but if it's anything like a hernia in humans he'd need surgery to fix it. :c


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

The vet cant get me in until Friday afternoon. I messaged Moonkissed. Im really concerned about this baby :/


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

I was reading an article on this on afermas website and it was talking about how they are common. The mother will pop them and clean them up. Just keep an eye on it and make sure it is clean!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit old but it is still at the top. I'm curious how this turned out. It looked pretty bad!


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi! The babies are 15 days old and doing great!! I had a vet appt set up for the little guy but the bump disappeared overnight and now you wouldnt even know it had been there!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

B'sMom said:


> Hi! The babies are 15 days old and doing great!! I had a vet appt set up for the little guy but the bump disappeared overnight and now you wouldnt even know it had been there!


Such a relief! I'm glad they are doing good and that the bump is gone. That bump looked so scary!


----------

